# Just joined up



## BigDave (Jan 17, 2020)

Been travelling for last 10 years, since retirement, initially used Britstops, then searchforsites, now looking for new inspiration. 
planning West Lake District in March, Porthmerion May, Falmouth June, Isle of Purbeck September.
july/August we lay up the van leaving travel to all those holiday makers Who have still got to go to work. 
If anyone has knowledge of good sights in areas listed would love to hear about them.


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 17, 2020)

Welcome 

If you use the online POI Map you will find options in most of the areas you list.

To get the most out of our locations, and to refine your selection, make sure you understand the abbreviated prefixes. 

CR Car park Rural
LR Layby Rural
CU Car park Urban 
LU Layby Urban
OR Other parking Rural
OU Other parking Urban
PH Pub Stop
WS Water Standpipe
WT Water tap inside Toilets

And additionally in France and Iberia:

AF Aire Free
AC Aire Chargeable 

Note that rural locations will include any A or B road classification, so for the quietest places choose a spot without road number. 

Finally, almost all locations can be viewed using Streetview from the online map.

Click on a location, then click on the image shown to load Streetview. 

Enjoy...


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi, welcome


----------



## Silver sprinter (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi welcome and enjoy  from Scotland, lucky you travelling  the last 10 years


----------



## Makzine (Jan 17, 2020)

Hello and welcome from Kent


----------



## jeanette (Jan 18, 2020)

Hello and welcome


----------



## The laird (Jan 18, 2020)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 18, 2020)

Welcome from Co Antrim glengormley,second coldest place in ireland.


----------



## GreggBear (Jan 19, 2020)

Hello & welcome.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 20, 2020)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## Steve and Julie (Jan 24, 2020)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Forresbroons (Jan 24, 2020)

Hi and welcome from Scotland enjoy


----------



## Mrs Mossy (Feb 6, 2020)

Welcome aboard  see you soon


----------

